# Crested Gecko, Misting



## antodrfc (Jan 22, 2011)

Hi Guys.

How do you get the humidity of your Vivariums high? I bought an exo-terra Hygrometer and I've managed to go form 50 to 60 but cant get it much higher.

What tips do you have to get it around 70-75?

I have a log, a shallow bowl of water and a fake plant covered in water in the Vivarium at the moment

Thanks
Anto


----------



## Ophexis (Feb 19, 2010)

A spray bottle.
Spraying once a day should suffice with a thorough drying out period before misting again.
I mist twice a day but only due to the low humidity in my area at the moment.


----------



## antodrfc (Jan 22, 2011)

Ophexis said:


> A spray bottle.


yeh, I have one, and keep spraying the leaves, but stays at 60ish


----------



## Ophexis (Feb 19, 2010)

Don't worry about the hygrometer - all it does is make you anxious. If it's the same one I have then it's a bit temperamental anyway.
Just spray once or twice a day until the enclosure looks damp but not sodden, and that'll do the trick.
I don't even look at my hygrometer anymore as all it does is make me worry about the humidity.


----------



## Crossy (Jan 13, 2011)

Moss helps get the humidity up to around 80%


----------



## antodrfc (Jan 22, 2011)

Thanks for the info Ophexis/Crossy


----------



## Crossy (Jan 13, 2011)

No problem hope i helped


----------



## antodrfc (Jan 22, 2011)

He's sat right at the top of the polystyrene wall at the moment, has been since about 1pm today 

in the cut out between wall and mesh top. He doesn't seem to have eaten any of his dinner I put out for him tho


----------



## Crossy (Jan 13, 2011)

They come alive during the night as they are nocturnal reptiles.

You will probs find they have some dinner when you are sleeping unless you stay up to watch them.


----------



## antodrfc (Jan 22, 2011)

I'll stay up a while and see what he does.

The pet shop guy said to feed him Banana & Peach Dessert Baby Food, Mixed with Komodo CGD and a pinch of Calcium powder.

I've put this in his feeding dish, hope he likes it 

Does this sound right?

Thanks for everything Crossy much appreciated


----------



## Crossy (Jan 13, 2011)

Yeah mine love banana i usually mash it up into little peices as they are babys.
Yeah sounds fine mate.
No problem happy to help you out


----------



## antodrfc (Jan 22, 2011)

When you say mash it up into pieces, what does that mean, mines just like a yougurt so not lumpy/chunky

mines a baby i think too, its not very big at all, 10cm at most


----------



## Crossy (Jan 13, 2011)

I cut little peice into the size on my pinky finger nail which is really small makes it easier for them to digest.
Yeah sounds like you have a baby.
Send me a message if you need any more information.

Thanks David


----------



## Ophexis (Feb 19, 2010)

antodrfc said:


> I'll stay up a while and see what he does.
> 
> The pet shop guy said to feed him Banana & Peach Dessert Baby Food, Mixed with Komodo CGD and a pinch of Calcium powder.
> 
> ...


Please don't use baby food... There are complete diets designed specifically for cresties these days to take all the guess work out of giving them their correct nutritional needs. Unfortunately baby food is just far too much guess work and can be detrimental in the long run. By all means feed as a treat but not as a large part of their diet.
Incidentally be very careful with anything banana, it is a known calcium binder. Only feed as an occasional treat.


----------



## antodrfc (Jan 22, 2011)

Ophexis said:


> Please don't use baby food... There are complete diets designed specifically for cresties these days to take all the guess work out of giving them their correct nutritional needs. Unfortunately baby food is just far too much guess work and can be detrimental in the long run. By all means feed as a treat but not as a large part of their diet.
> Incidentally be very careful with anything banana, it is a known calcium binder. Only feed as an occasional treat.


I tried the CGD on the first couple days and he/she didnt eat any of it for 2 days, got the baby food and it ate 3 baby spoon fulls


----------



## Ophexis (Feb 19, 2010)

antodrfc said:


> I tried the CGD on the first couple days and he/she didnt eat any of it for 2 days, got the baby food and it ate 3 baby spoon fulls


The animal is likely suffering from relocation stress if you've only got it recently, it can take up to a week or two for them to start eating.
Please try and wean him off the baby food and onto the CGD - it will be much, _much_ better for him, he will likely live longer, be healthier, grow better and not suffer from MBD or any other illnesses commonly linked to nutritional deficiencies.
The reason he went for the baby food was because of the sugars in it - they have quite the sweet tooth. But all the sugars in it is no good for them at all.


----------



## antodrfc (Jan 22, 2011)

Ophexis said:


> The animal is likely suffering from relocation stress if you've only got it recently, it can take up to a week or two for them to start eating.
> Please try and wean him off the baby food and onto the CGD - it will be much, _much_ better for him, he will likely live longer, be healthier, grow better and not suffer from MBD or any other illnesses commonly linked to nutritional deficiencies.


my plan was to put 25% CGD/Calcium to 75% baby food

then after 2 months 50/50, then 6 months 75/25 before eventually having him/her on CGD and baby food as a treat once a week.

I got him/her 2 days ago. Is it ok if he doesnt eat for a week :\


----------



## Ophexis (Feb 19, 2010)

antodrfc said:


> my plan was to put 25% CGD/Calcium to 75% baby food
> 
> then after 2 months 50/50, then 6 months 75/25 before eventually having him/her on CGD and baby food as a treat once a week.
> 
> I got him/her 2 days ago. Is it ok if he doesnt eat for a week :\


They are hardier animals than we give them credit for  My little one has gone on hunger strike before, for no conceivable reason and he didn't eat for 5 days. Not even his favourite, mushed up kiwi!
The plan could ideally do with being shortened a wee bit - 6 months is enough to compromise on bone structure and general health. I've heard of animals suffering a calcium crash in less time.
I'd go 50/50 after a month, 75/25 after 3 months and ideally have him scarfing down the 100% CGD by 6 months. Being a youngster they need the correct supplements to grow and develop properly - adults are much less picky!
You shouldn't have a problem at all with him taking to CGD. My wee one took to it straight away - he's just picky on his flavours, the fussy git! :devil:


----------



## Nix (Jan 23, 2008)

Crossy said:


> Yeah mine love banana i usually mash it up into little peices as they are babys.
> Yeah sounds fine mate.
> No problem happy to help you out


Definitely no banana or baby food. Can I suggest the clarks diet? It is like CGD but seems to be more readily accepted. Mine went off repashy 3.1 but they loved clarks. You can buy it from a member on the forum not that I remember who it is. A quick search ought to do the trick or a quick question in the lizard main forum.


----------



## antodrfc (Jan 22, 2011)

Nix said:


> Definitely no banana or baby food. Can I suggest the clarks diet? It is like CGD but seems to be more readily accepted. Mine went off repashy 3.1 but they loved clarks. You can buy it from a member on the forum not that I remember who it is. A quick search ought to do the trick or a quick question in the lizard main forum.


is that a powder mix I need to make up or ready to feed my little un


----------



## Ophexis (Feb 19, 2010)

antodrfc said:


> is that a powder mix I need to make up or ready to feed my little un


This is the same powder we were discussing last night. It can be fed as a powder but is much more readily accepted when mixed with water as a paste.
It comes in a variety of flavours.

You can get Repashy from here: Stickyfeet.co.uk - Home of Crested Geckos in Sussex
And Clarke's from here: Oxford Geckos


----------



## antodrfc (Jan 22, 2011)

Ophexis said:


> This is the same powder we were discussing last night. It can be fed as a powder but is much more readily accepted when mixed with water as a paste.
> It comes in a variety of flavours.
> 
> You can get Repashy from here: Stickyfeet.co.uk - Home of Crested Geckos in Sussex
> And Clarke's from here: Oxford Geckos


I bought some Banana Repashy on ebay a couple days ago, that should come today.

this is the one I got
Repashy Crested Gecko Diet 50g READY MIXED Nectar+Base on eBay (end time 08-Feb-11 18:34:14 GMT)

I'll buy some Clarke's food now


----------



## quizicalkat (Jul 7, 2007)

antodrfc said:


> I bought some Banana Repashy on ebay a couple days ago, that should come today.
> 
> this is the one I got
> Repashy Crested Gecko Diet 50g READY MIXED Nectar+Base on eBay (end time 08-Feb-11 18:34:14 GMT)
> ...


all of mine thrive on Clarks.Don't forget to post some pics when you baby is all settled in :2thumb:


----------



## antodrfc (Jan 22, 2011)

quizicalkat said:


> all of mine thrive on Clarks.Don't forget to post some pics when you baby is all settled in :2thumb:


I definitely will, I'll get the Nikon D40 out the cupboard for much better shots. All pics so far have come off my iPhone 4 which arn't too bad but can be better.


----------



## CatB (Apr 26, 2008)

Do you have substrate and/or live plants in your viv? I know substrate is not recommended for babies but I ended up putting eco-earth in my viv when they were still quite young because it was the only way I could get the humidity to stay above 60%, it sits between 60 and 80% now with no trouble. I figured that since I wasn't feding any LiveFood at that stage they wouldn't be hunting on the floor and accidentally ingesting it that way.

I'm not saying you should do this (I don't want to be responsible for giving you risky advice - and I'll get lynched!) but if you are very worried or he seems to have trouble shedding it could be an option - maybe then lay something breathable over the top so they can't accidentally eat it and you can still check he is pooping but it still helps with the humidity?


----------



## antodrfc (Jan 22, 2011)

In my Crested Gecko starter kit, it had this ExoTerra brick that i had to wet and break down, then put it in the bottom.









The exo terra humidity monitor is currently at 75% which I'm well happy with 

He's very rarely on the floor he likes it right at the top, and even upside down on the roof haha


----------

